# ok,guy and gals ,Is 49 to old to start judo?



## jwmims (Aug 13, 2013)

I am going to visit the last judo school in my area,i hope it will be a good school,i was talking to my son"s BJJ teacher about me getting into judo.He told me at my age i should look into aikido at my age.Iam 49 years old just turned 49,in fairly good shape 5' 10" 230,about 6 months ago i did a form of japanese karate,i would run out of gas sooner than the younger people ,but i could spar and win with guys much higher in rank.I think because i was a boxer for a couple of years in high school and still have those skills after all the years.Do you think 49 is too old to get started in judo?i care nothing  about compition,the school told me they are a tradional judo school,and teach it as a art not a sport.Do you think i should look into aikido for someone at my age?i know little to nothing about aikido.Love to hear any advice you guys and gals that do  judo have to say,
thanks,
james


----------



## Happy-Papi (Aug 13, 2013)

jwmims said:


> I am going to visit the last judo school in my area,i hope it will be a good school,i was talking to my son"s BJJ teacher about me getting into judo.He told me at my age i should look into aikido at my age.Iam 49 years old just turned 49,in fairly good shape 5' 10" 230,about 6 months ago i did a form of japanese karate,i would run out of gas sooner than the younger people ,but i could spar and win with guys much higher in rank.I think because i was a boxer for a couple of years in high school and still have those skills after all the years.Do you think 49 is too old to get started in judo?i care nothing  about compition,the school told me they are a tradional judo school,and teach it as a art not a sport.Do you think i should look into aikido for someone at my age?i know little to nothing about aikido.Love to hear any advice you guys and gals that do  judo have to say,
> thanks,
> james



Hi jwmims,
I just called a friend who is a judo instructor for your question and he said that they have 2 new members who are in their mid 50s. Their sons are his students and the dads decided that they should join in. One of the dads has a black belt in judo during his Jr. high school days and stopped. The other dad is a total judo newbie. I also called a friend who is doing Aikido and he told me that they too have a newbie who is in his late 40s and is doing great.

Both comments I got was positive. The black belt didn't have problems returning to judo since he knows how the system goes. The newbies are the ones that are showing most promising results. They both shed lots of weight and looks more defined. The judo newbie had problems with keeping up during exercise but was in pace after a month. He also experience some knee problems during the first days but after shedding some weight and training, his knees got better. 

Both instructors said that age is not a problem if they really want to train. They just keep their students training based upon their performance and slowly progress. 

Personally I can't decide on which art is better for you. Both arts are good. You will get thrown, slammed, twisted and choked in both arts and it's all up to your preference. Personally I think judo will be a more challenge especially during randori/sparring because many judokas are bigger especially the high school and college kids. Sometime I visit different dojos to see my friends and the way I see it is if I want to do cardio, full contact karate is best. Strength training judo is best and aikido is in the middle. If you like mid-air grappling, aikido is best. If you like slamming then judo if fun. 

Hope this helps


----------



## jwmims (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks so much for the help and great advice,i am going to give judo a go.If for some  reason i cant do it,i will look into aikido.
thanks very much,
james


----------

